# Propane On Or Off And Propane Cover Mods.



## scuba0331 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello,

I have the large propane cover that covers the entire front of my frame. I was wondering if most people turn their propane on or off after a weekend outing?

If the consensus is to turn off, has anyone modified their Propane Cover for easier access? I may cut a hole in the top and create a flap. I was thinking of using a "piano" hinge to make the flap a door.

Thanks!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Found several of these in the gallery


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

I turn mine on at the beginning of the season and don't turn them off till I winterize.

Everything lights right away and no need to purge air from lines.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

I would think it is best to turn it off between outings. It would be unfortunate if somehow during cleaning, or preparing for the next outing, say ,if someone bumped one of the knobs on the stove---or ---as in anything mechanical, a crack or loose fitting can take place, creating a propane leak, and the resulting disaster that could follow. We always turn off our tanks between outings! M.V.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I leave mine on since I leave the fridge stocked. If the power goes out the fridge switches to propane and the food and beer stay cold.


----------



## scuba0331 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the great advice and pictures!


----------



## scuba0331 (Dec 7, 2011)

robertized said:


> In the picture above of the tank cover with the two ports you can get them at Academy Sports they are called deck hatches. I don't turn off my tanks until the end of the camping season. Good Luck.


Thank you.

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_755829_-1__?N=806023253&Ntt=Deck+hatches&Ntk=All


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> Found several of these in the gallery


I did this to mine a couple of years ago. We travel through a tunnel a couple of times a year with the camper, and they require the tanks to be shut off. This mod REALLY helped with this. I just went to boat shop and pick these up. Cover was easy to cut, then used caulk to seal it up. It's NICE not having to take the cover off to turn on/off or switch tank valve when one runs out.


----------



## scuba0331 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks. I picked one up at the local RV dealer for $15.

Thanks again!


----------

